# Bear Truth 2 string and serv?ing specs



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

94 1/16 
0--> 16.5 19.5-->21 (SS ) --- 29-->33.5 (center) --- 39-->42 (SS- ) ---44.375-->63.5 ---8<--0

I actually served 0-->21 on bottom to take care of the end serving and the string stop on one I just built and again I went all the way over the idler -- or 39-->63.5--so I wouldn't have to stop and start for the string stop with such a short gap

35 1/8 
Yoke---8"--> 10" ----9<--0



Sorry I wrote 13/16 but it is really 94 1/16


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

use sticky on top of the forum, TONS of specs in there already 125 pages


----------



## outbackbowhunte (Jul 29, 2005)

I am building a set of strings and cables for a Bear Truth II.

Does this look right to you guys

Bear Truth 2 String specs

String 
Length 94 and 1/16” 24 Strands BCY 452 X

Serving 0--> 17.25 ( B Cam ) 0.14 Halo

19.5--> 21.5 ( SS ) 0.21 Halo 

30.5--> 34.5 ( Center ) 0.21 Halo

42 --> 44 ( SS ) 0.21 Halo 

46--> 65 ( idler wheel ) 0.14 Halo

9 <-- 0 0.14 Halo

Buss Cable 
Length 35 and 1/8” 24 Strands BCY 452 X

Serving 1--> 2 ( Yoke end ) 0.14 Halo

6 --> 8 0.21 Halo 

9 <-- 0 014 Halo

Brian from GA......By my measure some of your serving positions were a little off, some were out a couple of inches.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showt...9&p=1063127517&highlight=truth#post1063127517

post#3246


----------



## outbackbowhunte (Jul 29, 2005)

outbackbowhunte said:


> I am building a set of strings and cables for a Bear Truth II.
> 
> Does this look right to you guys
> 
> ...


Ok I built my first set of string and yoke cables for a Truth II, here are the revised specs.

I have included lay up lengths and twist count. 

Note that Halo size and string strand count has changed on the string, to suit nock diameter fit on the serving and cam groove fit .

Strand count went down to 20....I counted a factory original strings strands.

Just goes to show you cant take information supplied here as gospel truth...........you should check them out your self.

my specs are to suit a Truth II 27 / 28" draw length.

Bear Truth 2 String specs

String 
Length 94 and 1/16” 20 Strands BCY 452 X

Serving 0--> 17.25 ( B Cam ) 0.14 Halo

19.0--> 21.5 ( SS ) 0.14 Halo 

30.5--> 33.5 ( Center ) 0.14 Halo

seperation strand between colors for peep 

41.5 --> 43.5 ( SS ) 0.14 Halo 

46--> 63 ( idler wheel ) 0.14 Halo

9 <-- 0 0.14 Halo

94 3/4 " lay up length and 70 twists

Buss Cable 
Length 35 and 1/8” 24 Strands BCY 452 X

Serving 1--> 2 ( Yoke end ) 0.14 Halo

6 --> 8 0.21 Halo 

12 <--- 0 strand between colors for rest lanyard

9 <-- 0 014 Halo

Strands between colors are to make inserting peeps and rest lanyards easier


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

outbackbowhunte said:


> Just goes to show you cant take information supplied here as gospel truth...........you should check them out your self.


not all factory specs are gonna nessecarly be the minimin serving needed, they do add extra, but i cant read what you wrote for anything, its a big jumbled mess of numbers.....


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The strand count will vary depending on the material used. I'm guessing you did not use the same material as factory.


----------



## outbackbowhunte (Jul 29, 2005)

60X said:


> The strand count will vary depending on the material used. I'm guessing you did not use the same material as factory.


When I bought the bows in 2009 / 2010 they had stickers on the strings stating BCY 452 X, and while I may not be too flash with arithmetic, I can count up to 20........ so I'm guessing I did get it right.:smile:

Dwaggoner, the jumbled list of numbers are measurements of the start and finish positions of the string servings positions, after each is a short abbreviation, B Cam =bottom cam, ss = string stop etc

I do not know how I can make it any clearer, how else would one give measurements without using numbers
:smile:


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

its pretty simple actually just like about everyone else does it. and im with 60x i didnt think they were using 452x either, but none the less i highly doubt with only 20 strands and .014 center serving that you would be able to get any decent nock fit, thats really small

0-------16.5-----19.5--21-------29----33.5------39---42----44 3/8----------------63.5----------8----0

just post your specs like normal, very easy to understand this way vs how you did yours.


----------



## outbackbowhunte (Jul 29, 2005)

60X can guess and you may doubt......but I just built one........and the nock fit is spot on......so please dont be offended if I think you blokes either do not know as much as you think you do...... or have a problem listening.

I probably dont write out specs like you guys do, but if its easier for me to comprehend down the track, I will write it out in a format thats easy for me to follow. 

I am making a file on my pc for strings I make, and will just print out a work sheet with the specs when I need it. Its my thinking that the measurement of each serving on a separate line, with a small note on which part of the string it is, is way much easier to read.

To be honest, I consider the way you blokes write it out, is, "a confusing jumble of numbers "

I can understand the way you write them out, but prefer my way, so lets agree to disagree on that one.:smile:


----------



## outbackbowhunte (Jul 29, 2005)

Bear are using 8125 on their current models.

The Truth 2 is a 2009 model. I made 2 strings, the first with 24 strands as was suggested, and it was a very tight fit in the cam grooves and even with .014 Halo, way too tight a nock fit.

This string went in the bin.

I assumed that because they were BCY 452X factory strings, a post on here with specs and strand count was talking about 452 X...my mistake.

The second string, after counting the strands in a factory string ( 20 strands ) was spot on.

I don't care if people listen to my specs or not, I posted them only to try be helpful, after building one that I know for a fact works.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

now thats what i like backbone [outbackbowhunter]:thumbs_up


----------



## Jette (Mar 26, 2011)

DEERGUNNER said:


> Anyone have the specs for the Truth 2?


You can probably call bear and get them.


----------

